# Mika: "Big Girls (You Are Beautiful)"



## SamanthaNY (Jun 20, 2007)

"You take your girl
multiply her by four
now a whole lotta woman 
needs a whole lot more..."


I'm sure I'm way late in hearing this or seeing the video... but _me likey_.

And before y'all get bunched up that the girls in the vid aren't fat... they're _video_-fat, so let's appreciate the baby-steps of fat-girl-beauty-appreciation. We take what we can get (for now).


----------



## AnnMarie (Jun 20, 2007)

Yup, Monique posted about this a while back.... they went to the album release thingy and all that good stuff. 

I have to check out the video, haven't seen it yet.


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Jun 20, 2007)

Cool song, message overall is positive I think. Video looks like it was probably a low low budget. 

One line in the song that's repeated more than once though is something about Curves in all the right places. Where exactly are the right places? Hips, ass and chest? What about girls with a curvy belly?


----------



## MissToodles (Jun 20, 2007)

Was walking along 44th & 8th on Friday (in Manhattan) around 12 am. Saw a bunch of young girls, many were chubettes screaming "MIKA I LOVE YOU". Apparently he had performed that night. Saw him get into a car and wave to his fans. 

Okay, the above ancedote really doesn't have to do with the subject at hand. The video makes me happy. Love the use of bright colors and the general joyous feel throughout.


----------



## jack (Jun 20, 2007)

Ella Bella said:


> ...Curves in all the right places. Where exactly are the right places? Hips, ass and chest? What about girls with a curvy belly?



Hips, ass, chest, and belly are all "right places" for curves.


----------



## T'Rina-MsXXL (Jun 21, 2007)

*This is a fun song we need more positive songs like this*​


----------



## stan_der_man (Jun 21, 2007)

Ella Bella said:


> ...
> One line in the song that's repeated more than once though is something about Curves in all the right places. Where exactly are the right places? Hips, ass and chest? What about girls with a curvy belly?


I agree with you Ella, all of the big girl shapes should be appreciated, but I guess as Samantha said:



SamanthaNY said:


> ...
> so let's appreciate the baby-steps of fat-girl-beauty-appreciation. We take what we can get (for now).


That seems to be all that's out there for the moment... I hope my statements (and Diedra's) about appreciating all shapes of women make the final cut on the Miami Ink show coming out soon!

Stan


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jun 21, 2007)

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=24179
http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=20532

some of the previous Mika threads w/ some interesting inside dope!


----------



## SocialbFly (Jun 21, 2007)

I like what he said "a whole lotta woman needs a whole lot more!"

I try to live by that


----------



## wistful (Jun 22, 2007)

I came across this short blog article someone wrote about Mika and a concert of his.It mentions his devoted fan base of chubby teen girls and it totally made me smile at the thought.


http://socialitelife.com/2007/06/14/mika_whimsicals_it_up.php


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Jun 22, 2007)

Tracey BeaBea posted about this a while ago and she also posted that anyone who wanted to be in the video had to be at a certain adress a few saturdays ago, in london. I was a bit miffed to see how little you see of the "real" fat women who turned up to be in the video. You catch a glimpse a few times, that's all. 

I :wubu: Mika. He might just fill the Freddie sized hole in my heart.


----------



## DebbieBBW (Jun 22, 2007)

Great video, but it would have been nice if a few of the dancers were bigger. Oh well, I guess it is progress!

and....could Mika be any cuttier???....god I hope he is not gay!..lol


----------



## Rowan (Jun 22, 2007)

I am so glad i watched that video..it put a HUGE smile on my face!!!

SOOO not enough pro-big girl songs out there!!


----------



## Fyreflyintheskye (Jun 22, 2007)

D'ya know i posted this a minute ago after stumbling onto it in youtube, and, just after I hit enter, i saw you already had it up here... LOL. It's cute. I liked it, too  What happened to the "delete post" feature we used to have in this forum? was it removed? I tried to delete my post and found that the option was no longer available lol


----------



## exile in thighville (Jun 23, 2007)

i HATE this shit. i'm sorry. "big girl (you are beautiful)"...the title alone is sickeningly patronizing, a pat on the head like "you're special, too." i bet this guy thinks he's doing such a favor to the world. i can't imagine a single person hearing this song and feeling better about themselves. hiphop songs that celebrate big asses or whatever is one thing...those are designed for shaking booty, so they're about booty, plus it's pretty much a guarantee that the person who raps it means what he likes. the mika thing...my opinion on this is going to be unpopular, but it reminds me of the leonard nimoy thing, like "i see the beauty of fat women but i am personally not into it." i'm not saying he's a bad guy. i'm saying if he really thought fat women were beautiful he'd come up with better reasons than "because it's like a woman multiplied by four." like, write about what you know. mika's gay; he should be speaking from the heart about men who are beautiful to him. i wouldn't care so much if any ACTUAL FAs at all somewhere were doing these projects, but instead the only people doing them are treating em like science projects..."here is my carefully researched proof that theoretically, these specimens are beautiful to...someone." i don't mean to take a cynical viewpoint. it's just as a songwriter myself, i can't believe how no one's just written a casual and honest tribute to fat women or men instead of clogging the already overstuffed canon of flamboyant novelty tributes. i mean, you don't get r. kelly singing stuff like "she's so thin, i love how she's like a woman multiplied by one." one reason the lo rider song was so genius is because it takes a witty angle with the video and all. but there's not enough of those. i guess i'm gonna have to write a normal fa song after all.


----------



## elle camino (Jun 23, 2007)

yes, yes you are.


----------



## wistful (Jun 23, 2007)

dan ex machina said:


> i HATE this shit. i'm sorry. "big girl (you are beautiful)"...the title alone is sickeningly patronizing, a pat on the head like "you're special, too." i bet this guy thinks he's doing such a favor to the world. i can't imagine a single person hearing this song and feeling better about themselves. hiphop songs that celebrate big asses or whatever is one thing...those are designed for shaking booty, so they're about booty, plus it's pretty much a guarantee that the person who raps it means what he likes. the mika thing...my opinion on this is going to be unpopular, but it reminds me of the leonard nimoy thing, like "i see the beauty of fat women but i am personally not into it."



Dan I disagree with you on your feelings regarding this song but I *totally* see where you're coming from.Your opinion isn't unpopular with me.Mika seems to be rather close to his mom and seeing as she is a big woman I'm sure that she was part of the inspiration behind it.Yeah I know ..not very sexy to be writing a song about your female relatives but I wouldn't expect a gay guy to be writing sexy songs about women anyhow(though there certainly have been exceptions).However I was irritated by Leonard Nimoy and how he felt the need to let everyone know that he isn't into fat women. I thought that I was the only one around these parts who felt that way and I'm glad to know I'm not alone.


----------



## PickleAteIt (Jun 23, 2007)

dan ex machina said:


> i guess i'm gonna have to write a normal fa song after all.


 
I hope you do!! We need all we can get!:wubu: 

All your points make sense, and I completely agree with them. We've all been force-fed the consumption of "fat = gross, bad, lazy, greedy, etc" and "thin = Good person, intelligent, fun, beautiful" and have all had too much of it, but.... 

This song makes me feel happy! :batting: I suppose I have always listened to the music more heavily than I do the words anyway, and all I choose to hear is: 

&#9834;&#9835; Big Girls &#9834;&#9835; You are BEAUTIFUL!! &#9834;&#9835; 

Hey, I gotta take the compliments where I can get 'em!


----------



## BeaBea (Jun 23, 2007)

Dan, 

I completely understand where you're coming from but I'm afraid I agreed with Pickle. Anything that gets a size positive message out there is ok by me. I genuinely believe that changing the way the world views size is going to take baby-steps and this is just one of them. Your song when it comes along will be a much bigger step, but they all count 

Tracey xx


----------



## exile in thighville (Jun 23, 2007)

wistful said:


> Dan I disagree with you on your feelings regarding this song but I *totally* see where you're coming from.Your opinion isn't unpopular with me.Mika seems to be rather close to his mom and seeing as she is a big woman I'm sure that she was part of the inspiration behind it.Yeah I know ..not very sexy to be writing a song about your female relatives but I wouldn't expect a gay guy to be writing sexy songs about women anyhow(though there certainly have been exceptions).However I was irritated by Leonard Nimoy and how he felt the need to let everyone know that he isn't into fat women. I thought that I was the only one around these parts who felt that way and I'm glad to know I'm not alone.



His mom being an inspiration isn't an angle that I thought of, but that's not a bad excuse. It would probably help more if I didn't think the song was flat-out awful, but at least that helps with it's rhetoric. But I wish he fixed his mom up with an FA singer who could've sang it instead for some legitimacy potential. I'm also scuzzed out that he's in the closet (now in gay-bashing America I can understand), in super gay-friendly Europe and sort of publicly making an image out of the "wrong" preference. It's just annoying to watch him onstage with a bunch of fat girls he's obviously not attracted to, yet singing about how attractive they are. I know this is like bitching that someone shouldn't make an FA movie unless they're an FA, blah blah blah, but it's the just the newest in a long line of FA songs that embarass me in some way or another.


----------



## Dj Zulu (Jun 23, 2007)

I thought I'd put my two cents in.....

So I think the song is uplifting for us fat folks, well fat women, the video needs much work. The guy is on a major and maybe headed for stardom, congrats for that!

However...from a musical standpoint, it's a blah blah blah song to me and I wouldn't spin it, not unless it was requested a lot (I do play songs I personally do not like).

As a fat promoter of fat events and a fat guy there are many out there that do fat positive or friendly music what is sent to me mostly is hip hop. I get hated on often from these artists because they have the mindframe that since it's a fat friendly song I should play. My response is if it's a fat friendly song and it'll keep the dance floor packed, I'll play it. There are times that songs bomb initially that I'm like "no way, this song is fire!" I'll keep playing it with hopes of it getting a audience. Though not a fat friendly song, when I started playing "Don't You" the original version by Tori Alamaze (same song as Pussycat Dolls, EXACTLY the same sans saxophone and Busta Rhymes) the dancefloor cleared, come back six months later and (mainstream friendly) hot girls are lipsyncing it and everyone wants to hear it.

Back to the fat songs, I really attempt to encouarge fat friendly songwriters and artists especially dance music based to step their game up because I'll be honest 90 percent of what I hear that are fat friendly in my opinion sucks. Keep in mind while "Baby Got Back" was a BIG ASS friendly song that we have "claimed" much like we've claimed "Brickhouse" (I love Brickhouse but it's not a fat friendly song). I'm still waiting for that fat friendly song to make it "all the way". Blondie's track last summer "Big Girl World (Bow Down" got close.

Last Summer my original mixtape "The Thick Project" was to focus primarily on fat friendly songs. 29 songs were submitted to me. I sent them out to friends for review, Ella reviewed some. 2 made it. That disappointed me.

But again it's my opinion


----------



## Shosh (Jun 23, 2007)

Hey, I personally don't like his music, I find it a bit twee. Having said that I can look past the song to the message it is putting out there. Susannah


----------



## Dj Zulu (Jun 23, 2007)

Susannah said:


> Hey, I personally don't like his music, I find it a bit twee. Having said that I can look past the song to the message it is putting out there. Susannah


I agree about the message which is why I started my post out how I did, but it will be a great quarter when there is a fat friendly song put out on a major or at least an independent that has pull with a good fat friendly video that EVERYONE is dancing too, it's been to long since Maximillion (which probably came the closest even though it's novelity)


----------



## Shosh (Jun 23, 2007)

Dj Zulu said:


> I agree about the message which is why I started my post out how I did, but it will be a great quarter when there is a fat friendly song put out on a major or at least an independent that has pull with a good fat friendly video that EVERYONE is dancing too, it's been to long since Maximillion (which probably came the closest even though it's novelity)


I think I am feeling you here Zulu. You want a track that actually sounds good and has a message. Understood. Yay.
Susannah


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Jun 23, 2007)

I can find women stunningly beautiful but I am 100% straight and not attracted to them sexually. I'm sure Mika can too. I don't think "Big Girl You are Beautiful" is a good song, the first time I heard it my thoughts were "oh well he kept the crap tune for his fat girl "anthem" yet keeps the good tunes for his chart hits. BUT he wrote it with good intentions and good on him for that. And what to me makes it all worth it, was seeing him at a Music Festival in Preston, Lancashire last month, getting THOUSANDS of people in the audience to sing along to it. Now THAT was a fantastic sight. Okay, so maybe the majority of the audience aren't FAs, but they sang along happily while Mika had a plumpish woman dance round him. That can only be good.


----------



## babyjeep21 (Jun 23, 2007)

Good music or not... I like it. Period.


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Jun 23, 2007)

fa_man_stan said:


> I agree with you Ella, all of the big girl shapes should be appreciated, but I guess as Samantha said:
> 
> 
> That seems to be all that's out there for the moment... I hope my statements (and Diedra's) about appreciating all shapes of women make the final cut on the Miami Ink show coming out soon!
> ...



Yeah I hear ya, but I for one am tired of feeling like I have to take what I can get. Not to be bitchy about it but I'm pretty tired of feeling like the people think that the sexy fat women are the women with big hips, booties, breasts and fairly flat stomachs. :doh:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 23, 2007)

wistful said:


> However I was irritated by Leonard Nimoy and how he felt the need to let everyone know that he isn't into fat women. I thought that I was the only one around these parts who felt that way and I'm glad to know I'm not alone.



Never thought of it this way.....wow


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 23, 2007)

Ella Bella said:


> Yeah I hear ya, but I for one am tired of feeling like I have to take what I can get. Not to be bitchy about it but I'm pretty tired of feeling like the people think that the sexy fat women are the women with big hips, booties, breasts and fairly flat stomachs. :doh:




Hey, I have all except the flat stomach.....so doesn't that mean we actually have MORE to offer?


----------



## elle camino (Jun 23, 2007)

Ella Bella said:


> Yeah I hear ya, but I for one am tired of feeling like I have to take what I can get.


exactly.
honestly the more i let myself think about this song (which i'm going to quit doing as soon as i hit submit, here), the more i realize that personally, as a fat girl, i'm pretty much constantly settling for whatever scraps i can get, in all areas of life.
i want pretty, well-made clothes but since i'm fat? i've gotta settle for occasionally-flattering, poorly constructed plus size crap from torrid or whatever.
i want a boyfriend who digs my body but since i'm fat? i've gotta settle for a guy who tolerates my size, and thinks i at least have an alright face.
i want a 100% positive, no-qualifications fatgirl anthem i can listen to and think 'wow, someone out there thinks girls like me are actually foxy enough to write a whole song about us? rad!', but i'm supposed to settle for an anemic dancepop tune written by a guy who doesn't even like _women_, much less fat ones, and wrote it about his frigging MOM. 
bleh.


that being said, mika doesn't OWE me a song, and if there are 'big' girls (p.s. - i HATE being called a 'big girl') out there who hear this and smile, maybe feel a little better about themselves for a few minutes, then who am i to bitch.


----------



## Dj Zulu (Jun 23, 2007)

elle camino said:


> exactly.
> honestly the more i let myself think about this song (which i'm going to quit doing as soon as i hit submit, here), the more i realize that personally, as a fat girl, i'm pretty much constantly settling for whatever scraps i can get, in all areas of life.
> i want pretty, well-made clothes but since i'm fat? i've gotta settle for occasionally-flattering, poorly constructed plus size crap from torrid or whatever.
> i want a boyfriend who digs my body but since i'm fat? i've gotta settle for a guy who tolerates my size, and thinks i at least have an alright face.
> ...



It doesn't get any clearer than that. This opens up a WHOLE new topic perhaps when I get the courage I'll start it, about fat clubs or promotions......but I am so glad you said it like that, I think they days of "It's a start" for fat clothes, fat music, fat events and so on are over.......

Thank you for posting it!


----------



## Shosh (Jun 23, 2007)

elle camino said:


> exactly.
> honestly the more i let myself think about this song (which i'm going to quit doing as soon as i hit submit, here), the more i realize that personally, as a fat girl, i'm pretty much constantly settling for whatever scraps i can get, in all areas of life.
> i want pretty, well-made clothes but since i'm fat? i've gotta settle for occasionally-flattering, poorly constructed plus size crap from torrid or whatever.
> i want a boyfriend who digs my body but since i'm fat? i've gotta settle for a guy who tolerates my size, and thinks i at least have an alright face.
> ...



Bingo! I reckon you are on to something here Elle. You can bitch if you want to also.
Susannah


----------



## Shosh (Jun 23, 2007)

Dj Zulu said:


> It doesn't get any clearer than that. This opens up a WHOLE new topic perhaps when I get the courage I'll start it, about fat clubs or promotions......but I am so glad you said it like that, I think they days of "It's a start" for fat clothes, fat music, fat events and so on are over.......
> 
> Thank you for posting it!


Have the courage! It would make for a very interesting topic of conversation, Susannah


----------



## BeaBea (Jun 24, 2007)

dan ex machina said:


> It's just annoying to watch him onstage with a bunch of fat girls he's obviously not attracted to, yet singing about how attractive they are.



Sorry Dan but yet again I disagree with you...

I find the notion that big women are ONLY attractive in a sexual sense really insulting. As Ruby said, its perfectly possible to look at a woman and think she is beautiful without wanting her in a physical sense. To suggest otherwise reduces the notion that big women are beautiful to a sexual fetish and returns us to the dark ages. 

Put simply, a stiff dick is NOT the only deciding factor when identifying beauty. 

Tracey xx


----------



## stan_der_man (Jun 24, 2007)

First of all I think it's interesting how this thread (and many like this) turn into a huge debate about objectifying women, body shapes, how FAs should (or should not) promote their preference, whether or not Mika is a FA poser, the downware spiral will continue no doubt...

I fully agree about the dearth and lack of variety in popular entertainment featuring large women in it, let alone having said popular entertainment featuring large women be positive in nature.

Being a FA (especially in the public spotlight) who speaks out about size acceptance (or their own personal preferences) sets you up for the horse whipping of a lifetime if you don't "walk the line", say the right things and present your preferences in the right way. There are oodles of women out there that have "size related issues" of all sorts and they are just waiting to take out their anger out on the first thing that broaches whatever issue it is that they happen to have. Often times it is a well meaning FA, who may be somewhat inept in delivering his message. Here you go Mika *whooopish*!

There is also the issue, that presenting large women in a manner that will appeal to the public (most entertainment entities are in it for the money, lets face it...) is something new in American (and Western European) society. If you notice, movies about fat women seem to follow certain patterns. Production companies stick with the known, money making stereotypes about fat women. How many times has "Hairspray" been reincarnated? The girl in "Hairspray" is usually an apple shaped girl with big hair, loud gaudy, she discovers her beauty etc.. etc... people like it, it makes money. Why don't they have a girl with a big butt and thunder thighs play that role? It doesn't follow the formula. I noticed in the modeling that Velvet did (I'm not criticizing her in any way BTW... I completely appreciate her dedication to size acceptance and think she is beautiful no matter what...) the first one was of her with gaudy hair, thighs showing as she boldly walks amidst skinny models, she's there to make a statement. Why wasn't she dressed like the other models? It doesn't follow the formula. The next time I saw her, she did her modeling with black hair & bangs, looking Betty Page style. Why was she dressed like that, that's not the way she looks naturally? You see buxom "Rockabilly chicks" all the time, people seem to like them. Fat chicks are pretty close to buxom chicks, it's a known formula that works, it makes money. If you are in a production company that has to make money and you are not a FA, you may not necessarily know what is attractive about fat girls. You have to make decisions quickly and those decisions had better make money. You probably aren't going to experiment with something you don't know. When I had my tattoo drawn up on Miami Ink by Chris Garver (he is truely an artist above the rest, otherwise I wouldn't have had him put a tattoo on my arm...) his first drawing was of a buxom girl, not of a girl that was outright fat, or fat in places that differ from buxom figures. I had to specifically tell him where I'd like my tattoo image to be fatter. I would venture to guess that Mika's production crew had no FAs on it. Maybe Mika isn't a FA, I don't know and don't care.

I guess the moral of my story is that places like Dimensions need to be incubators for future FAs to develop, formulate ideas and to go out into the world and bring nuance and variety to fat positive role models, and popular entertainment. That is what is missing here, and that is why you (the beautiful fat women of Dims) don't have the variety of fat positive imagery that you deserve. Also, for those of you who the fat positive images and stories would benefit... you need to stop flogging the messengers.

Stan


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 24, 2007)

BeaBea said:


> Sorry Dan but yet again I disagree with you...
> 
> I find the notion that big women are ONLY attractive in a sexual sense really insulting. As Ruby said, its perfectly possible to look at a woman and think she is beautiful without wanting her in a physical sense. To suggest otherwise reduces the notion that big women are beautiful to a sexual fetish and returns us to the dark ages.
> 
> ...




:wubu: :wubu: :wubu: :wubu: :kiss2: :bow:


----------



## exile in thighville (Jun 24, 2007)

Ruby Ripples said:


> I can find women stunningly beautiful but I am 100% straight and not attracted to them sexually. I'm sure Mika can too. I don't think "Big Girl You are Beautiful" is a good song, the first time I heard it my thoughts were "oh well he kept the crap tune for his fat girl "anthem" yet keeps the good tunes for his chart hits. BUT he wrote it with good intentions and good on him for that. And what to me makes it all worth it, was seeing him at a Music Festival in Preston, Lancashire last month, getting THOUSANDS of people in the audience to sing along to it. Now THAT was a fantastic sight. Okay, so maybe the majority of the audience aren't FAs, but they sang along happily while Mika had a plumpish woman dance round him. That can only be good.



i won't talk shit when it creates a social effect like that.


----------



## exile in thighville (Jun 24, 2007)

Ella Bella said:


> Yeah I hear ya, but I for one am tired of feeling like I have to take what I can get.



ohhhhhhz yeah.


----------



## exile in thighville (Jun 24, 2007)

elle camino said:


> exactly.
> honestly the more i let myself think about this song (which i'm going to quit doing as soon as i hit submit, here), the more i realize that personally, as a fat girl, i'm pretty much constantly settling for whatever scraps i can get, in all areas of life.
> i want pretty, well-made clothes but since i'm fat? i've gotta settle for occasionally-flattering, poorly constructed plus size crap from torrid or whatever.
> i want a boyfriend who digs my body but since i'm fat? i've gotta settle for a guy who tolerates my size, and thinks i at least have an alright face.
> ...



i HATE "big girl" too. it's so wannabe politically-correct. my dad, a frequent violator of the "shut the fuck up" rule caught some ire from me last week when he called jordin sparks a "big girl", and after i bitched him out a little he said i misunderstood and backslid that he meant big like tall. some bullshit. this is a wonderful addendum to my rant though, put some rep on an IOU from me.


----------



## exile in thighville (Jun 24, 2007)

BeaBea said:


> Sorry Dan but yet again I disagree with you...
> 
> I find the notion that big women are ONLY attractive in a sexual sense really insulting. As Ruby said, its perfectly possible to look at a woman and think she is beautiful without wanting her in a physical sense. To suggest otherwise reduces the notion that big women are beautiful to a sexual fetish and returns us to the dark ages.
> 
> ...



you can believe that (and i do too, btw), but in the history of sexual, hot-blooded rock 'n roll and dance music, love songs are ALWAYS sung about the object of one's affection, and i'm pissed that all the fat girls have got in the current rock canon is someone who ain't after em. it's so easy to say "oh everyone is beautiful, i love everyone equally etc" but he's using "big girls" quite obviously to push the song with a novelty factor rather than anything sincere. he can think these women are beautiful all he wants. all i'm saying is that his song's awful and it's shame there's no competition, particularly from anyone who might prove they think big girls are beautiful firsthand.


----------



## BeaBea (Jun 24, 2007)

dan ex machina said:


> all i'm saying is that his song's awful



I agree, but some people like it, and it will sell, and it's a positive message which is very VERY rare in popular music or video



dan ex machina said:


> and it's shame there's no competition,
> particularly from anyone who might prove they think big girls are beautiful firsthand.



Fine, so write something, record it, get it published and let us buy yours. Until then we're stuck with what we have - and Mika's song is better than any alternative I've heard/seen for a very long time.

Tracey


----------



## kr7 (Jun 24, 2007)

I wanted to like the song. I really did. But I just can't shake the feeling that it smacks of pure commercialism. I don't feel any affection, admiration, or respect coming across from the lyrics. I mean: "feels like a big ballon".....wtf? Am I supposed to be flattered by that? It really seems that Mika or his handlers were far more interested in causing some buzz than anything else.

I think that I am also passed accepting whatever scraps are left after "regular" women's needs are addressed. I don't think that it's being unkind, mean or impatient to new FA's (or any other FA's, or any other men for that matter), to expect to be treated with the same kind of respect that a "regular" woman expects on daily basis. I mean what would a guy expect a "regular" woman to say if he opened a conversation with: "you look like a broom stick, baby". It's an idiotic comment at best. Unfortunately, this song is full of such gems.

Chris


----------



## exile in thighville (Jun 24, 2007)

BeaBea said:


> I agree, but some people like it, and it will sell, and it's a positive message which is very VERY rare in popular music or video
> 
> 
> 
> ...



that's like saying black people were stuck with Uncle Tom's Cabin at one point, or gays with all movies where they are killed at the end. it's patronizing. i'm not stuck with shit; i don't need this douchebag's song that makes a novelty out of my preference. its message is hardly positive, it's just banal. like i said, fat women being four times a regular woman is hardly a compliment than just a bumper sticker reject. in the meantime, we can all listen to love songs that simply don't mention the object of desire's physical appearance or body type. i'll try to write one in the meantime. believe me, i've thought about this for years.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jun 24, 2007)

dan ex machina said:


> that's like saying black people were stuck with Uncle Tom's Cabin at one point, or gays with all movies where they are killed at the end. it's patronizing. i'm not stuck with shit; i don't need this douchebag's song that makes a novelty out of my preference. its message is hardly positive, it's just banal. like i said, fat women being four times a regular woman is hardly a compliment than just a bumper sticker reject. in the meantime, we can all listen to love songs that simply don't mention the object of desire's physical appearance or body type. i'll try to write one in the meantime. believe me, i've thought about this for years.



Not to be mean, but most people aren't that advanced. Baby steps here, Danno. Baby steps.


----------



## exile in thighville (Jun 24, 2007)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Not to be mean, but most people aren't that advanced. Baby steps here, Danno. Baby steps.



other people don't think insanely hard about truly unimportant trivia and go off on huge ranty tangents? now _i_ just feel stupid.


----------



## lemmink (Jun 25, 2007)

I really wish someone with musical talent could've come up with such a themed song, rather that this nutbag. Beth Ditto needs to come up with an anthem, dammit.


----------



## TearInYourHand (Jun 25, 2007)

elle camino said:


> exactly.
> honestly the more i let myself think about this song (which i'm going to quit doing as soon as i hit submit, here), the more i realize that personally, as a fat girl, i'm pretty much constantly settling for whatever scraps i can get, in all areas of life...........<snip>
> .....
> 
> ...




um, i was going to write something, but this pretty much sums my feelings up. thanks, elle!


----------



## TearInYourHand (Jun 25, 2007)

dan ex machina said:


> \ in the meantime, we can all listen to love songs that simply don't mention the object of desire's physical appearance or body type. ....



good point, here, i think.


----------



## Shosh (Jun 25, 2007)

fa_man_stan said:


> First of all I think it's interesting how this thread (and many like this) turn into a huge debate about objectifying women, body shapes, how FAs should (or should not) promote their preference, whether or not Mika is a FA poser, the downware spiral will continue no doubt...
> 
> I fully agree about the dearth and lack of variety in popular entertainment featuring large women in it, let alone having said popular entertainment featuring large women be positive in nature.
> 
> ...


What are you trying to say here Stanley? Do we Fatties have to put up with just any facuckta fatties anthem? 
Susannah


----------



## Dj Zulu (Jun 25, 2007)

Has there ever been a thread on other fat positive songs of all genres? I know at one time Dim had a list on their website but most were older songs (Not that I don't like older songs, but you know..).


----------



## stan_der_man (Jun 25, 2007)

Susannah said:


> What are you trying to say here Stanley? Do we Fatties have to put up with just any facuckta fatties anthem?
> Susannah



I guess what I'm trying to say here is that we probably aren't going to get anything interesting (music, art, popular entertainment whatever...) until it's made by people like us (FAs and fat people) and that may take some time. Also, we (the size acceptance community) shouldn't rip to shreds people who are trying to make fat positive stuff if it's not quite to our liking. I think in many cases we are getting half-ass depictions of fat women (both benevolent and malevolent) because it's not made by people who appreciate and know fat women. If we aren't happy with what we are getting we need to do it ourselves. That big girl band from the U.K. (hopefully) is a good example of going in the right direction. If these first attempts at depicting fat people in a positive way are successful than there will be more.

I guess the moral here is don't flog the messenger until you have a better message.

Stan


----------



## stan_der_man (Jun 25, 2007)

Dj Zulu said:


> Has there ever been a thread on other fat positive songs of all genres? I know at one time Dim had a list on their website but most were older songs (Not that I don't like older songs, but you know..).



I seem to remember threads every rare once-in-a-while where fat positive messages (entertainment of some sort) were posted. Noteworthy fat positive songs seem to be few and far between.

On the subject of fat positive songs. I don't think the songs have to have a size acceptance message necessarily to be fat positive. Simply having a video (or whatever) with fat people presented in a positive way is also a gooe thing in my opinion.

Stan


----------



## Dj Zulu (Jun 25, 2007)

fa_man_stan said:


> I guess what I'm trying to say here is that we probably aren't going to get anything interesting (music, art, popular entertainment whatever...) until it's made by people like us (FAs and fat people) and that may take some time. Also, we (the size acceptance community) shouldn't rip to shreds people who are trying to make fat positive stuff if it's not quite to our liking. I think in many cases we are getting half-ass depictions of fat women (both benevolent and malevolent) because it's not made by people who appreciate and know fat women. If we aren't happy with what we are getting we need to do it ourselves. That big girl band from the U.K. (hopefully) is a good example of going in the right direction. If these first attempts at depicting fat people in a positive way are successful than there will be more.
> 
> I guess the moral here is don't flog the messenger until you have a better message.
> 
> Stan


There has been fat artists that have made fat positive music, yet I don't see many fat men doing fat positive songs, not that they HAVE too but I didn't Blue Traveler ever make a fat positive song?
Last summer a fat female MC made a Hip Hop track last summer called "Big Girl World" that was good to dance too and obviously fat friendly, she got some airplay.

There was a song called "Go Big Mama" in 1999 that was a regional hit in the south by Black Dave and it was picked up and submitted and played in the movie "Big Mama's House" in 2000. Yet it didn't go national and Black Dave isn't a big guy- not sure if he's a FA for that matter either, but he allowed us to use his song as the theme for the 1999 Ms Large and Lovely Pageant.

Still while I understand what you are saying Stan and I understand what others have said as well as the baby steps rule, still I think we should want and expect the same quality for fat music, fat events fat whatever that mainstream has. And encourage (us) to keep stepping up and not settling.

I also respect everyone's opinions, many like the song Mika dropped and it may be a hit. Just because I don't like it doesn't make it a hit "One Monkey Don't Stop No Show"


----------



## stan_der_man (Jun 25, 2007)

Dj Zulu said:


> ...
> Still while I understand what you are saying Stan and I understand what others have said as well as the baby steps rule, still I think we should want and expect the same quality for fat music, fat events fat whatever that mainstream has. And encourage (us) to keep stepping up and not settling.
> ...



I definitely agree Zulu! There is certainly nothing wrong with constructive criticism to keep things up to par. It should be noted as comparison, that there is also a fair share of mediocre music out there in general. I think the fat positive music is so rare that (just throwing numbers out there) if you have 50% of it being mediocre, you are going to notice it much more as opposed to hundreds of the thousands of "regular" songs being mediocre.

Stan


----------



## Shosh (Jun 25, 2007)

fa_man_stan said:


> I guess what I'm trying to say here is that we probably aren't going to get anything interesting (music, art, popular entertainment whatever...) until it's made by people like us (FAs and fat people) and that may take some time. Also, we (the size acceptance community) shouldn't rip to shreds people who are trying to make fat positive stuff if it's not quite to our liking. I think in many cases we are getting half-ass depictions of fat women (both benevolent and malevolent) because it's not made by people who appreciate and know fat women. If we aren't happy with what we are getting we need to do it ourselves. That big girl band from the U.K. (hopefully) is a good example of going in the right direction. If these first attempts at depicting fat people in a positive way are successful than there will be more.
> 
> I guess the moral here is don't flog the messenger until you have a better message.
> 
> Stan



Hi Stan, I understand what you are saying here. You make some good points.
Can I just clarify that the new big girl band, is a big girl group.
Led Zeppelin are a band, and AC/DC are a band.  I love AC/DC.
Meanwhile what is the go with the scary nun on your post?
Susannah


----------



## IceTeaPrincess (Jun 25, 2007)

I just wanted to add that there really aren't too many anthem songs specifically designed for slimmer women that aren't corny & embarrassing 
as hell. If a song has to be all about body shapes it is probably not going to have great sophistication unless it is written by a master of language.
While most songs are probably written to the more standard beauty ideals,
I don't know too many songs that come right out & say stuff like 
"Oooo baby, you're so skinny, i can't find you in the bed! 
I can see dem hip bones, when I 1st saw ya I thought you was dead"

LOL
I think the best songs that include descriptions of body shapes in them have 
some subtlety. Most of the most successful carnal body-songs talk about curves and round butts or what have you and that can apply to the bigger & smaller types both.


----------



## exile in thighville (Jun 25, 2007)

IceTeaPrincess said:


> I just wanted to add that there really aren't too many anthem songs specifically designed for slimmer women that aren't corny & embarrassing
> as hell. If a song has to be all about body shapes it is probably not going to have great sophistication unless it is written by a master of language.
> While most songs are probably written to the more standard beauty ideals,
> I don't know too many songs that come right out & say stuff like
> ...



in fact most of the songs i've seen that glorify anti-fat come from hiphop as well. devin the dude, n.w.a., eminem and a few others i can't think of off the top of my head have recorded some particularly foul ones. but then blueprint, de la soul, nelly and others have recorded either implied or outright pro-fat tunes. hiphop is far richer in physical description than any other kind of music i can think of, hence observations like eminem describing an acid user's back as "looking like the mcdonald's arches," which also accounts for a fat chick eating em's "leg whole like an egg roll" on his first album.


----------



## stan_der_man (Jun 25, 2007)

Susannah said:


> Hi Stan, I understand what you are saying here. You make some good points.
> *Can I just clarify that the new big girl band, is a big girl group.*
> Led Zeppelin are a band, and AC/DC are a band.  I love AC/DC.
> Meanwhile what is the go with the scary nun on your post?
> Susannah



Thanks for the clarification Susannah... I'm an old man, I can never keep up with such things anymore  Regarding AC/DC, you have excellent taste in music, I burned out on the Zep in the '80 though... Don't let the nuns be of bother... I'm working on my new signature and so far I'm drawing a blank on something witty to write above them.

bar nun... nun the less... eh, I'll have to work on it some more...

fa_man_stan


----------



## Dj Zulu (Jun 25, 2007)

dan ex machina said:


> in fact most of the songs i've seen that glorify anti-fat come from hiphop as well. devin the dude, n.w.a., eminem and a few others i can't think of off the top of my head have recorded some particularly foul ones. but then blueprint, de la soul, nelly and others have recorded either implied or outright pro-fat tunes. hiphop is far richer in physical description than any other kind of music i can think of, hence observations like eminem describing an acid user's back as "looking like the mcdonald's arches," which also accounts for a fat chick eating em's "leg whole like an egg roll" on his first album.



Dan you are right there are lot of hateful hip hop songs out there performed by mainstream artists but a lot of hip hop is hateful period, and I am a hip hop head.

De La Soul has probably made the most mainstream fat positive song to date with _Baby Phat_ Though I would have preferred the word fat but in this case I'll take what I can get (more on that in a little bit). I'm not sure what Nelly song you are reffering to because I'm a Nelly hater 

On MySpace there are probably like 15 to 20 (Hip Hop) artists that have fat positive songs on their page some are good, MOST (in my opinion) are not. Out those artists I don't think any of them have major deals or even good independent ones (like Koch or TVT records). Jadox gets a lot of exposure at fat friendly events, there are more based out of Southern California (Plumpah Humpah All Stars) and so on but as Ella said many of these songs are big ass, small waist based. Some of these songs by these "fat friendly artists" are good, but most are just straight butt (in MY opinion). There is also a early Beastie Boy style collective called the Chubby Chasers that have songs on MySpace, and I'm the first fat guy who can laugh at himself but not sure if they are meant to be fat lovers or if they are making fun....

Some supporters of the fat communities are making waves. Those in New York City who watch VH1 may have caught the The White Rapper Show and saw Persia who is a frequent attendee of Big Connections in CT and Goddesses in the city as one of the "contestants" I had mixed opinions about the show itself but I wish Persia would have mentioned her love of fat parties....Supersize Spanish Fly Lynx has a popular local show in New York called Lynx's Lair and she's a staple at the NYC Fat Party places, she also is a DJ on ExtravaGangsta Radio and is very empowering. She is also featured on Grand Master Melle-Mel's latest single though it's not a song about fat people or anything it's a good track Reggaeton style.

Back to PHAT: At my event the nightclub we hold events at here in the Bay Area made me a list of drinks one being Phat Girl. I asked them to change that FAT Girl but my staff thought it might offend, I backed down on that... for now....


----------



## philosobear (Jun 25, 2007)

all these things have been said before. But anyway...

....the song is appalling, the engagement with fat girls is on the level of commercial novelty, and no, you guys shouldn't approve of this song if you don't actually like it, because as scraps from the table of popular culture go, this is a particularly poor one....you deserve better...

...if you do like the song that's fine...just don't sing it near me...

...the idea that anything fat-positive helps the cause seems problematic to me...on the one hand it is a kind of tidal wave of mindless anti-fat repetition we are fighting here, so responding with a kind of blanket counter-propaganda has merit in that sense, but to me artistic quality matters, and I feel that if I sponsor banal, shitty work because it goes along with something I believe in, then in a way that reduces my cause to something just as kitsch.

I have been writing songs all my adult life, and I think if my love of fat women gets into my music, it will seep in round the edges... it will be part of songs that say other things too, which for me is the most evocative way to deal with any erotic feelings...the one line, one word caught in the middle of a love song that tells the fat girl she is the one, that tells the world it was the fat girl who was the one...

...hold your flames aloft please...


----------



## philosobear (Jun 25, 2007)

all these things have been said before. But anyway...

....the song is appalling- I was going to call it a pile of wank, but that might imply some kind of real sexual motive- the engagement with fat girls is on the level of commercial novelty, and no, you guys shouldn't approve of this song if you don't actually like it, because as scraps from the table of popular culture go, this is a particularly poor one....you deserve better...

...if you like the song that's fine...just don't sing it near me...

...the idea that anything fat-positive helps the cause seems problematic to me...on the one hand it is a kind of tidal wave of mindless anti-fat repetition we are fighting here, so responding with a kind of blanket counter-propaganda has merit in that sense, but to me artistic quality matters, and I feel that if I sponsor banal, shitty work because it goes along with something I believe in, then in a way that reduces my cause to something just as kitsch.

I have been writing songs all my adult life, and I think if my love of fat women gets into my music, it will seep in round the edges... it will be part of songs that say other things too, which for me is the most evocative way to deal with any erotic feelings...the one line, one word caught in the middle of a love song that tells the fat girl she is the one, that tells the world it was the fat girl who was the one...

...hold your flames aloft please...


----------



## Power_Metal_Kitsune (Jun 25, 2007)

In response to this thread, there are actually a few true size-positive songs that have been written:

"Fatman" by Mammoth, which was fronted by a wonderful and talented BHM by the name of Nicky Moore (http://www.nickymoore.com)

"You Need A Great Big Woman" by Candye Kane

"Fit, Fat And Fine" by Candye Kane

"Bigger and Better" by Candye Kane

"Big Fat Mamas Are Back In Style" by Candye Kane

These songs are fat-postive, Mika's anemic dancepop paeon to pity of fat people (because his mother is one) is not, however. Let's not feed big people shit and call it lobster here, guys. Saying fat women feel like balloons is no compliment, I should know, I used to be a BBW myself and if some guy had said that to me, he would have been singing like Celine Dion because my foot would have been in a very sensitive area of his manhood. and the line about "Diet Coke and pizza" made me shake my head and wonder what the hell Mika was thinking. This joker says fat girls need an anthem? Maybe so, but he wasn't the one to write it. Mika hun, get a clue, BBWs do not need your pity.

+PMK+


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jun 26, 2007)

I dunno, I have to just say (late-night truth serum) I thought the Mika song was way dopey and kinda stupid the first time I heard it, but it didn't offend me for existing. I mean...there *has* to be room for more than one crap pop song out there about fat girls, right? This idea that there must be one anthemic tune that does it all for everybody (as alluring as that is from a songwriting poV! I wouldn't mind writing it myself) is kind of...poverty thinkin in my mind. There is room for a *lot* of crap tunes out there celebrating the fat female form, in various completely hetero to not quite ways, as I see it. Tons. I mean...there already are. And if one bit of slightly different fat-positive dopey lyric cuts through all the other stupid summer dance song lyrics...fine with me. I don't find the reasons this one was written very inspiring--it is kinda...disengaged--but I don't hate it. So call me a relativist on this issue.

Personally, I still stand and salute every time I hear "Fat Bottomed Girls" like it's the national anthem, although I know that's maybe not quite the song that gets everybody going either.


----------



## BeaBea (Jun 26, 2007)

liz (di-va) said:


> Personally, I still stand and salute every time I hear "Fat Bottomed Girls" like it's the national anthem



Hi Liz, 

You raised some excellent points  

I'm really sorry therefore that much as I love Queen and Freddie I'm not completely convinced that he was a hetrosexual OR an FA, let alone both. I demand that we all immediately strike it from our collective consciousness for being trite and meaningless - after all this IS pop music and must be taken very VERY seriously. 

I'm going to refuse to even hum along to a tune in future unless I have sight of FA credentials authenticated by the Dims Mod Sqad. I demand that everyone else does the same too. I think it's for the best.

Tracey


----------



## iluvssbbw (Jun 26, 2007)

i love the mika song but think he coulda' had bigger girls in the vid !


----------



## Emma (Jun 26, 2007)

BeaBea said:


> Sorry Dan but yet again I disagree with you...
> 
> I find the notion that big women are ONLY attractive in a sexual sense really insulting. As Ruby said, its perfectly possible to look at a woman and think she is beautiful without wanting her in a physical sense. To suggest otherwise reduces the notion that big women are beautiful to a sexual fetish and returns us to the dark ages.
> 
> ...



I think what strikes me about the song is I don't think he thinks we are beautiful. I think he thinks we need a song to feel better about ourselves. Which to me feels condesending.


----------



## BeaBea (Jun 26, 2007)

CurvyEm said:


> I think what strikes me about the song is I don't think he thinks we are beautiful. I think he thinks we need a song to feel better about ourselves. Which to me feels condesending.



It's pop music, its just aural bubblegum, disposable nonsense. It doesn't have to -mean- anything - and if it makes just one person feel good about themselves then surely it's better than all the other songs out there that dont?

If I'm wrong then I may return my 'Put your Hands up for Detroit' mp3 on the grounds that Fedde le Grand really didn't care whether I did or not. As as for Gnarls calling me 'Crazy' - well I really have no choice but to sue...

Tracey


----------



## IceTeaPrincess (Jun 26, 2007)

dan ex machina said:


> in fact most of the songs i've seen that glorify anti-fat come from hiphop as well. devin the dude, n.w.a., eminem and a few others i can't think of off the top of my head have recorded some particularly foul ones. but then blueprint, de la soul, nelly and others have recorded either implied or outright pro-fat tunes. hiphop is far richer in physical description than any other kind of music i can think of, hence observations like eminem describing an acid user's back as "looking like the mcdonald's arches," which also accounts for a fat chick eating em's "leg whole like an egg roll" on his first album.



Good point, Sir. Even though Eminem makes cheap fat jokes sometimes, I think he might be one of the only straight really really mainstream artists who admits to a sexual interest in BBW, though.
Like when he says:
Black girls
White girls
Skinny girls
Fat girls
Tall girls
Small girls
I'm callin' all girls
Everyone report to the dance floor
It's your chance for a little romance whore
Butt squeezin' it's the season
Just go (HA-HA-HA-HA)
It's so appeasin'

So who know's? maybe he'll be able to do a fat girl appreciation song one day.
I heard that "Addicted To Love" singer Robert Palmer (RIP) was an FA & actually said so in an interview. Too bad he never showed off his love of BBW in his videos (that I know of.) Record company probably would have put a stop to it if he tried something like that in the 80's.


----------



## exile in thighville (Jun 26, 2007)

Dj Zulu said:


> Dan you are right there are lot of hateful hip hop songs out there performed by mainstream artists but a lot of hip hop is hateful period, and I am a hip hop head.
> 
> De La Soul has probably made the most mainstream fat positive song to date with _Baby Phat_ Though I would have preferred the word fat but in this case I'll take what I can get (more on that in a little bit). I'm not sure what Nelly song you are reffering to because I'm a Nelly hater
> 
> ...



i disagree that most hiphop is hateful. hiphop is what used to be punk rock; it's in its own universe of not giving a shit. they say fag or cracker but don't incite homophobic or racist riots the way country music does. they use those words cuz that's how they talk to their friends, crude, punk rock, the streets, all they know. i also have a problem with most of the rappers you named being entirely about the fat...chubby chasers, i've heard the plumpah humpahs...they make fat-loving come across as a freakshow, a novelty, a gimmick. that's fine and good for novelties, but you don't see the "skinny girl humping allstars." it would be nicer to just see some normal rapper talking about it. i don't care if they say phat or fat...it's all in the meaning, which i can vibe with if it's sincere. devin the dude's officially dead to me after appearing on "baby phat" since he 180d and did a cruel song on his new album about how fat and, by extension, ugly, an ex-crush got. nelly falls more under the love of butts and thickness ("thicky thick girl") but i like his first album and some of his singles. and god, how could i forget missy elliott, who fearlessly, constantly mentions not just her ass but her "chubby waist." i like persia too but i wish she repped fat on the white rapper show instead of perpetuating the stereotype that a fat assertive woman is automatically loud sassy and obnoxious, in other words, prone of waving a dildo in her rival's face (which was hilarious admittedly). i also wasnt pleased that VH1 couldn't refrain from exploiting her fainting during the obstacle course as a cross-promo plug for celebrity fit club (which no doubt she'll appear on for $$$ when her rap career tanks).


----------



## exile in thighville (Jun 26, 2007)

IceTeaPrincess said:


> Good point, Sir. Even though Eminem makes cheap fat jokes sometimes, I think he might be one of the only straight really really mainstream artists who admits to a sexual interest in BBW, though.
> Like when he says:
> Black girls
> White girls
> ...




trust me, eminem's not an fa. he's not a homopohobe either. he'll say anything for a laugh is all, and that's why he's fantastic entertainer. it's too bad he's trying to have street credibility no one that famous or talented should want to need right now and dulling off all his interesting edges.


----------



## philosobear (Jun 26, 2007)

Power_Metal_Kitsune said:


> Let's not feed big people shit and call it lobster here, guys. Saying fat women feel like balloons is no compliment, I should know, I used to be a BBW myself and if some guy had said that to me, he would have been singing like Celine Dion because my foot would have been in a very sensitive area of his manhood. and the line about "Diet Coke and pizza" made me shake my head and wonder what the hell Mika was thinking. This joker says fat girls need an anthem? Maybe so, but he wasn't the one to write it. Mika hun, get a clue, BBWs do not need your pity.
> 
> +PMK+



I just wanted to print this again...


----------



## exile in thighville (Jun 27, 2007)

philosobear said:


> I just wanted to print this again...



me too. you go, kitsune.


----------



## Buffie (Jul 19, 2007)

Wow. So most of you really didn't dig it. Ohkay, I'm going to be honest here, because I trust ya'll enough to be honest, even if I have what will surely be an unpopular opinion... but...

~squirm~

I liked it the video. 

Mr. Buffie emailed it to me the other day as an "I love you just because" note and I thought it was so incredibly sweet.

Then again, as some of you are well aware, Buffie's tastes are not sophisticated. I am a fan of cultural 'empty calories'. I am a fan of pop music. I am a fan of colorful sparkly things. I am a fan of curvy mamas. This video/song had elements of all these things.

Having never heard of Mika before, when I saw the video, I was a big grinning idiot the entire time.

Maybe I let myself be seduced by what I assumed to be a celebratory message...

I thought there was sweetness and humor and chutpah in it.

No, it wasn't a Candye Kane balls-out big-girls-effing-RULE tune and when it comes to stayng power, Candye has got Mika beat all to hell, I'm guessing.
But I didn't think it was horrible.

The various perspectives from which all of you viewed it really surprised me. Got my wheels to turnin. Thanks for all the different insights, though. I appreciate them, even if I don't quite agree.

Still, I have to second what Kitsune said... Candye writes TRULY fat-positive tunes. I ~heart~ blues, swing and jazz just as much as I ~heart~ junk pop music. If you've never had a Candye Kane experience, you are SO missing out.

And Dan, can we pretty pretty please get a FA Danthem tune from you, porfavor? :batting:

Hugs n Peace and Purrs!
~Buffie


----------



## Tina (Jul 19, 2007)

dan ex machina said:


> His mom being an inspiration isn't an angle that I thought of, but that's not a bad excuse. It would probably help more if I didn't think the song was flat-out awful, but at least that helps with it's rhetoric. But I wish he fixed his mom up with an FA singer who could've sang it instead for some legitimacy potential. I'm also scuzzed out that he's in the closet (now in gay-bashing America I can understand), in super gay-friendly Europe and sort of publicly making an image out of the "wrong" preference. It's just annoying to watch him onstage with a bunch of fat girls he's obviously not attracted to, yet singing about how attractive they are. I know this is like bitching that someone shouldn't make an FA movie unless they're an FA, blah blah blah, but it's the just the newest in a long line of FA songs that embarass me in some way or another.


I think it's a testament to how far we've come that you can say this, dan. Back when I was a teen, there was NO love for fat girls anywhere one looked (hell, forget love, how about just some decent clothes, fer chrissakes!). I like the catchy tune, and sometimes when I've watched it I think about how I would have felt to have seen and heard this as a teen who was the fattest, and most marginalized and teased girl wherever I went. I wouldn't have looked at it as patronizing, but more like an oasis in the desert -- although, maybe not. I might have been more confused than anything else then because I was so full of internalized scorn about my size and self hatred because of being what most saw as a 'hideous freak'.

Today, it's very cool that you can come out with that opinion. It's a sign that there's enough out there to be able to pick and choose -- to be able to toss something like that off, because love for the fat girl isn't so unusual any more. So, rock on, dan, and let's hear that song you're going to write.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jul 19, 2007)

Well I guess I'd better put in my $.02...

The song itself: I listen to every genre that I've heard. Pop is ok, and I think this song fits well into it. It's simply ok in my eyes however. The style itself isn't something that I would play in my car, but I wouldn't turn it off if I heard it on the radio. It has a light catch to it. It's not something I would sing each and everyday.

Now the message: I think he had good intentions, but some of it, in my opinion, was a bit poorly done.

You all know I'm not a big fan of sizeism period, and although that little comment about thin women was rather small: It's still there. It's not enough for me to be crushed or anything, but sometimes I notice things like that. It was really light though. It he did a song like that of Jadox, and he wasn't an FA: I don't think I could like it very much.

The lyrics were a bit simple, but I thought most of them were ok. The vibe is really positive, which I guess in this case kind of makes it less creative to me. I honestly don't know how I truly feel about it.

I must say that I would like to know where people got the vibe that Mika is gay. I wondered for some time about it too, but after searching a little: All I could come up with was that he doesn't disclose his preference to the media. It could be any closet folks... even ours... 
If anyone has any information about it: Tell us!  
I've also heard he's married, but that was hearsay.
I do, however, think the people that said he did it for some of his family members (And because he thought big girls needed an anthem) are correct on this fact. 

These songs are a good thing in my eyes, however. We don't have to accept everyone that decides to speak about it, but there's many artists that know how to be creative with the concept. Good examples include Jadox and Tofu for example (Well I think they are cool... The FA rappers I've heard are great, but these two stand out, and I liked the song "Baby Phat" by De La Soul [Try it out sometime folks...])

I just happened to be on Tofu's myspace listening to his music. Yes I like rap/hip-hop, and yes Tofu can get a little "Into it," but he's trying to entertain while getting a message across that he likes larger women.

This is one of the best songs of its kind in my opinion: "Big Girlz Remix"
I don't know how Jadox would feel about me posting the lyrics, but here's a link:
http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=user.viewprofile&friendid=2387238
It's the second song.
"The bigger the berry, the sweeter the juice.....&#9834;&#9834;"
I'll just post the one part:
"Than an icky, sickly, stick-looking whitney (Tofu: Ughh... )
Callista Ally McBeal just doesn't fit me."
That's his preference, but isn't that creative?  
It's hard to balance it. Obviously the extreme of doing this for entertainment is commonly a bad thing (Commercialized mainstream raps commonly used tactics anyone?), but there's always going to be people that either stick to good topics (Whether it's one or several), or mix up both concepts. If I were to do this, I would personally touch on various topics (Including my preference...  [I can make some lyrics with some serious thought, but I highly doubt I can rap  ])

So I honestly think: It was a good idea on paper, but it had some execution problems.

If anyone else is interested in hearing some more fat-postive music: There's a thread on the weight board I may be able to revive. It has the dimensions link, as well as some newer songs. Hit me up if you'd like a link.


----------



## runningman (Jul 19, 2007)

In agreement with plenty of people on here I'm totally in favour of the size positive message. It's all good.

But I can't listen to it. Not just this particular song but everything he's released so far. Just a personal music taste thing. Not my cup of tea. If he comes on the radio I have to turn over. If he'd had his vocal chords removed at birth I would not have complained. Maybe that's a little harsh. 

Anyway I hope he continues to spread the a size positive message - as long as i'm out of earshot.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Aug 3, 2007)

Just FYI, Mika will be on Good Morning America next Friday, August 10. Not sure what time he'll perform, but the show starts at 7am.


----------



## exile in thighville (Aug 3, 2007)

CurvyEm said:


> I think what strikes me about the song is I don't think he thinks we are beautiful. I think he thinks we need a song to feel better about ourselves. Which to me feels condesending.



Exaaaaactly.

Also, this is kind of embarassing to admit as a lifelong FA who's heard of her for years, but I've never actually *listened* to Candye Kane until this weekend, and she is really, really good. Her songs are novelties in the fun way, each one's like a tiny little burlesque show. More swingy than blues. Cute stuff. I've heard her live show is sick as hell.


----------



## Tina (Aug 3, 2007)

Yeah, she's a lot of fun live. About 45 minutes north of where I live is a hall that books blues artists and it's a dance venue, so it was fun to see and hear her perform, and watch people dance. Some of her songs are so much alike that they blended together, but it was fun nevertheless. And she always seems to look like an exotic bird with the headdresses she wears.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Aug 11, 2007)

SamanthaNY said:


> Just FYI, Mika will be on Good Morning America next Friday, August 10. Not sure what time he'll perform, but the show starts at 7am.



Did anybody else see this? It was really fun, and I'm very impressed with Mika's stage presence and overall appeal. They also had fat girl dancers in these _*fabulous* _blue ruffle-butt corset outfits!

Maybe someone will put it up on yootoob.


----------



## merseylass (Aug 11, 2007)

I was surprised at the negative comments regarding Mika's song "Big Girls You are Beautiful" but can appreciate what people are saying, so no moan there from me.

Just to say though....I am not a "mover"....my size and my self-conscious attitude to my body size means I will not get up on the dance floor...but secretly will tap my feet under the table or bop my bum on the chair at say a party. Just call me sad! 

Anyhow....I move good when I hear Mika's song....I find the tune catchy and it beckons me to move iyswim. I sing along especially to the words of the title, "Big Girls You are Beautiful" and it sinks into my being. It's about the only part of the lyrics that really "speak" to me...and I think that is because it's the message I need to absorb and hear.

Anybody understand what I'm saying here. I guess it's me that's taking baby steps....not Mika. :blush: 

A message to myself....need to spend more time here on Dim....improve my take on myself..."feel good factor" needs endorsing....ermmmm....think you'll understand what I'm getting at here.

Made a note to have a look at Candye Kane (thanks for the tip).

Jacquie


----------



## BeaBea (Aug 11, 2007)

merseylass said:


> "Big Girls You are Beautiful" and it sinks into my being. It's about the only part of the lyrics that really "speak" to me...and I think that is because it's the message I need to absorb and hear.



I think for that reason ALONE it should be No1!! 

I've got mixed feelings about Mika's music and I dont think I'd be handing over my cash for his album but that said, it does make a great ring tone for your phone. I was in the market today when my phone rang and the man serving me gave me a great big smile when he recognised the tune and saw me giggling 

Tracey xx


----------



## merseylass (Aug 11, 2007)

What a great idea....a ringtone! Must work out how to do that on my mobile.

Thanks, BeaBea.  

Jacquie x


----------



## OfftoOtherPlaces (Aug 11, 2007)

What if I actually really enjoyed the song, enjoyed the song's content, and enjoyed the video, and left it at that? Am I a bad FA?

I just didn't feel like over analyzing it, you know?

I'm not the kind of FA who would stand up in a restaurant and announce without provocation "I LIKE FAT WOMEN." But if someone were to ask me if I like fat women, I would say, "Yes, I do." People seem to be expecting Mika to do the former, thinking he is not political or Pro-Fat enough, and seem horrified and surprised that he is behaving the way commercial objects usually do. Some of these people don't even like pop music.

I feel like I'm on some thin ice here, so I'm going to quit talking before I get angry.


----------



## elle camino (Aug 11, 2007)

Say Hello to the Angels said:


> What if I actually really enjoyed the song, enjoyed the song's content, and enjoyed the video, and left it at that? Am I a bad FA?


what? no. 
that's silly.


but i think the reason why some women's less-than-super-posi reactions to the song might be confusing to you, is because you've (naturally) only experienced fat admiration from your end - y'know, the heterosexual male one. you hear words like 'big girl, you are beautiful' and you probably think 'hey rad, someone else thinks fat chicks are beautiful and is actually singing about it IN PUBLIC! neato.' 
but you gotta understand: for most fat women, all we ever get as far as appreciation of our looks is concerned, is platonic approval from other women and gay men. 
so pardon us if we're not exactly jazzed over a song about a gay man's platonic approval of fat girls. 
that's it, it's just a difference in gut reactions. 

i mean i understand beggars can't be choosers, but this whole thing just kinda reminds some of us that we ARE beggars, when it comes to recognition for being something other than undesirable, lazy slobs. 
and that's not an incredibly fun fact to be reminded of. especially by a twee little britpop song.


----------



## Tabitha Prynne (Aug 12, 2007)

I'm just gonna jump right in here and say that I think what's damaging about this song (aside from the potentially condescending "big girls" ref) is that the fat haters of the world will use it as fodder for their anger and disgust. Think of how this will fuel their lame arguments: "See, no hetero guy would find a 'big girl' attractive! Only f*@&gs like fatties!" 

I agree with others who say this kind of distancing yet psuedo-sympathetic construction of the fat body (a la Mika and Leonard Nemoy) harms us because it lifts us up for scrutiny. It's exploitative because it's about the sensationalism. I'm sure Mika's handlers approved the song for release, for example, because it would result in some public attention that he would otherwise have never received. (Let's face it, he's not the world's next superstar I don't think.)

Are there "big girls" out there who will find comfort and empowerment in the song? Sure. And that's great. 

But here's what I want to see: I want some hyper sexy closeted FA rock star to be "outed," and then I want that to precipitate a flood of genuine, heart-felt songs that normalize preferences for fat bodies. 

I know some of you are arguing that Mika's song has this effect--that it makes finding fat women sexy easier to admit for some men and women. But I'm sure the backlash (comments about Mika's sexuality as I mentioned earlier) will hurt rather than help. (Heterosexual guys are still (unfortunately) fearful of associating themselves with homosexual men. Using Mika's song as proof that it's okay to like fat women may be too close of an association.)


----------



## TheyCallMeThumbs (Aug 13, 2007)

The song is amazing and his outfit is awesome....I have white skinny jeans as well


----------

